# new RTX rims



## silvercruze1lt (Sep 28, 2012)

so my cruze was in a little accident with a curb not to long ago on a really cold and snowy day, and one 2 of my steelies bent so i decided to get new rims because new steelies were like 90 bucks for the gm ones. so i decided to get the RTX TREK rims which are really light they are like 16.2lbs and my mpg even improved almost instantly. 
so what do you guys think?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Those look almost factory save for the center cap.... Very nice and clean.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice job on a keeping a clean look!


----------



## silvercruze1lt (Sep 28, 2012)

that's what i thought they kinda look like the ltz rims which are a lot nicer than the lt alloy rims also the steelie are so heavy they are more than 20lbs each and the new rtx are 16.2lbs which are i think lighter than the eco rims.
btw anyone need 2012 oem hubcaps with the oem lug nuts


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sonic said:


> Those look almost factory save for the center cap.... Very nice and clean.


They sort of are. Its a GM mold. I believe they are OE on a Opel model just can't find which one that is.


----------



## silvercruze1lt (Sep 28, 2012)

those look almost identical except the center cap and a size bigger, maybe the rtx are euro replicas


----------

